# Cannot Install Microsoft Office 2013



## TheBadPlayer (Dec 28, 2014)

I just can't install Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2013 which I downloaded from it's official web site.
I'm using Windows 8.1 64 bit right here.
I can install Microsoft Office 365 with no problem (but I've uninstalled it for some reasons) but this one is just too much...

I can run the installer, but when it is in installing process, then one of these things happen :
1. Says "The file powerpoint.en-us\PowerPointMUI.msi could not be found
But I can see in that folder that that msi file is really exist.
2. Says "Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2013 encountered an error during setup,
3. Crashes.

I've tried using clean booting, or compatibility troubleshooting like trying it on Vista or Win 7, but really nothing works.


Please help me, I'm losing my mind here, really need this thing ASAP...
Thank you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I just can't install Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2013 which I downloaded from it's official web site.


You downloaded it from what "official web site"?

How do you intend to activate it?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

TheBadPlayer said:


> ...... _I can install Microsoft Office 365 with no problem (but I've uninstalled it for some reasons_).....
> .


Are the reasons that you uninstalled 365 personal or would you be willing to share those reasons with the Forum..?

T.


----------



## TheBadPlayer (Dec 28, 2014)

flavallee said:


> You downloaded it from what "official web site"?
> 
> How do you intend to activate it?


I downloaded it directly from Microsoft. And I have gone to something like Service Center in my campus which is actually cooperates with Microsoft, so they got a genuine one to install to but still can't install it. I intend to activate it by buying the license there.



Tabvla said:


> Are the reasons that you uninstalled 365 personal or would you be willing to share those reasons with the Forum..?
> 
> T.


Simple, because my campus doesn't sell Microsoft Office 365 license, but they have the 2013 one. I don't know why, but I don't have any option here since they give me a greatly low price.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I have two suggestions for you....

1. Download and run the TSG SysInfo Tool and post the results back here. See link below.

2. Disable your Antivirus software before trying to install MS Office 2013

Link : http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

T.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Were you told where to download your copy of Office 2013 Pro Plus from? It sounds like you may need to get it from a specific volume licensing site that provides low cost licenses to schools, libraries, non-profits etc. (I'm somewhat familiar with this because my computer club gets it this way.) The site they are getting it through may be TechSoup, or something similar, and if you went anywhere else the license won't work.


----------



## TheBadPlayer (Dec 28, 2014)

golddust said:


> Were you told where to download your copy of Office 2013 Pro Plus from? It sounds like you may need to get it from a specific volume licensing site that provides low cost licenses to schools, libraries, non-profits etc. (I'm somewhat familiar with this because my computer club gets it this way.) The site they are getting it through may be TechSoup, or something similar, and if you went anywhere else the license won't work.


Err I just download it directly from microsoft, but the installation always a fail. Have gone to the Service Center in my campus who sells microsoft too, still no goal. Also I got recommendation from ton of people around here to download at place that I mentioned before ! Lectures, friends, and some staffs. Don't you guys worry about the genuine part, it is genuine, I can tell, the proofs are they who recommend me, not only that, they sell Microsoft Windows too, but unfortunately I don't know yet how they get the license but our university do have a kind of partnership with Microsoft, so we get a special deal for students. But the main problem here is I can't Install it, is the licensing here really important ?



Tabvla said:


> I have two suggestions for you....
> 
> 1. Download and run the TSG SysInfo Tool and post the results back here. See link below.
> 
> ...


1. Here :
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Single Language, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16336 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 301324 MB, Free - 59571 MB; D: Total - 600611 MB, Free - 99514 MB; F: Total - 36416 MB, Free - 36306 MB;
Motherboard: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd., MS-1781
Antivirus: AVG Internet Security 2015, Updated and Enabled

2. I have tried clean booting as I said on first post, and yes, that includes disabling anti virus.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Is the Service "Task Scheduler" running..?

MS Office setup requires TS to be running during installation.

T.


----------



## TheBadPlayer (Dec 28, 2014)

Tabvla said:


> Is the Service "Task Scheduler" running..?
> 
> MS Office setup requires TS to be running during installation.
> 
> T.


Sorry for late post, I just got my Open Office as substitute.
I can't find it on my task manager -> Services, maybe it is not running ?
But my friend can install it perfectly using my installer and I didn't find such service was running in his laptop, why ?
Also how do I activate that service ? Maybe I can give a shoot.

Thanks


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Have a look at the info at the link below. If all else fails, try the Fix-it option.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2822317/

T.


----------

